# My garage



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, not showcasing layout but just wanted to show off the place where construction of my layout is going on. i somewhat cleaned up and since this doesn't happen very often i decided it deserves commemoration 

The storage + what was supposed to be a workbench specifically for computer work. turned out as more storage 











i absolutely love the full extension rails. the track of though went more like "what could i build with those" . it is not comfortable to mess with the server when its so high but its much better then trying to disconnect everything before pulling it out.











my small shelf for the rolling stock and the old kitchen cabinet.











the workbench and a place where future yard section will live (removable section). the monitor mounted to the super strut rail with a special mount (my first experience with mill machine) allowing it to get it out of the way by lifting it to the ceiling. step 2 was to get it motorized but i found i never had the need to lift it anyways so it is still in progress for 2nd year now. PC is missing at the moment (loaned to inlaws)

if it will ever get to that i will try to use this station to monitor layout operation. 












railroading area overview. the future yard removable section is under the table against the wall











the other wall. i still can't find a better place for that table... something needs to be done there.










gray drawer unit came from fathers workplace - 3 of those were about to get thrown out. white rolling stock storage unit is below
the old fridge is all mine now  mostly beer and pop kept there but having room for overflow got quite handy couple times. if not for the back packs i would think that our crazy hiking trips were fruit of my imagination.













thanks for looking, hopefully i haven't bored anyone


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, no cars are going in there  

Funny about the backpacks.. I lent mine to my sister years ago when she went to Mexico. I asked her where it was since I wouldn't mind having it up here in the bush. 

"Um, it's in Guatemala right now." Her boyfriend is using it


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tworail said:


> Well, no cars are going in there


actually in case of a pinch the table will get folded up to the wall, boxes will go on the bench (and generally shoved around) and the car i drive is a small one. but while in theory it is still possible, your statement is quite correct


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, and I thought my "man cave" was cluttered, lol. It looks like you have a ton of space for a layout if you had a big yardsale, hehe.


----------

